# Sexed semen?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just curious, do they do sexed semen for sheep and goats? 

They can do it for cattle, so you can have all bull calves or all heifer calves. 

Would be very helpful for me atm if I could get some sexed goat semen, for doe kids ... 

hmmm ...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think they've done it yet for goats and sheep, but it would be nice


----------

